# climber injured when limb hits power lines



## kennertree (May 5, 2006)

I saw this on the news last night.www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=34077


----------



## notahacker (May 5, 2006)

So much to say about that...


----------



## Treeman14 (May 5, 2006)

"Since he was wearing metal spikes he was shocked and burned." quote from the news story.

Interesting comment. Any validity to that. Clearance?


----------



## Komitet (May 5, 2006)

regardless of the metal spikes, he was grounded, obviously not wearing his rubbers for clearing around hydro, he must have been in proximity, within the limits of approach.


----------



## coydog (May 5, 2006)

Komitet said:


> regardless of the metal spikes, he was grounded, obviously not wearing his rubbers for clearing around hydro, he must have been in proximity, within the limits of approach.



who wears rubbers?


----------



## alanarbor (May 5, 2006)

He would probably would have been electrocuted with or without spikes in that situation, from what I can tell.


----------



## clearance (May 5, 2006)

Treeman14 said:


> "Since he was wearing metal spikes he was shocked and burned." quote from the news story.
> 
> Interesting comment. Any validity to that. Clearance?


Irresponsible journalism, the reporter should have talked to someone knowledgeable, like a lineman. Now I am sure people will think, "ok, as long as I spurless climb, its all good". The one day course just isn't enough time for a proper understanding. Many think electricity takes the shortest path to ground, for example, actually it takes all paths to ground. Spurs or not, if you are directly or indirectly as in this case touching a live wire you are living on the edge, to say the least. The skimpy article does not explain the mans training or lack of it, we don't know. If you are not trained to work around power, don't. If you are cutting off branches that overhang and you find you cannot push it sideways, CUT IT LOOSE, GET RID OF IT.


----------



## Koa Man (May 6, 2006)

clearance said:


> Many think electricity takes the shortest path to ground, for example, actually it takes all paths to ground.



One of my customers actually saw lightning hit the top of one of this coconut trees, run down to the ground, went 20 ft. to the next one and blew out its top, came back down and traveled another 15 ft. and blew off the wood gate on his neighbor's fence. I went there the following day to look at the damage.

The tree initially hit had only some burnt fronds, but the base was a little charred. The 2nd tree had its top completely blown off and was hanging by a few threads. The neighbor's fence had burn marks for about 10 ft. and the metal hinges holding the gate was destroyed.

I think electricity is unpredictable.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 6, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> I think electricity is unpredictable.



At those voltages, it is. I find your story completely believable. Some might not, but that just shows how little they know about electricity.


----------



## userdude (May 9, 2006)

clearance said:


> If you are not trained to work around power, don't. If you are cutting off branches that overhang and you find you cannot push it sideways, CUT IT LOOSE, GET RID OF IT.



Darn right clearance. I tell my guys that if the side cut/hinge isn't working for whatever reason be prepared to cut it and fast. Sometimes they prefer a handsaw on overhang, but I insist of chainsaw use in this scenerio for the quick cut if things go wrong.


----------



## inztrees (May 9, 2006)

*zap*

if i have overhang i eather cut it back w/ my pruner or hook it back w/ pruner and cut it w/ hand saw even from the bucket i do not lie to bounce the lines


----------



## JJackson (May 9, 2006)

I think it was the indirect contact with the line that got him shocked, not the spikes. My crews will cut the limb in small pieces or hook it back with a pole prunner and if its large enough it will be rigged away from the lines. It is just stupid to take your chances around high voltage, it always wins.


----------



## coydog (May 10, 2006)

i got a good shock about 8 yrs ago from a little sucker peeling loose from a top i was setting a line in with a pole saw and laying on a 7200, it electrified the whole tree and ran up my arm to my shoulder , i was tied in with a blakes only, no hooks , I don't know whatwould havehappened if I had hooks in the tree, but I'm glad I didn't find out.


----------



## clearance (May 10, 2006)

JJackson said:


> I think it was the indirect contact with the line that got him shocked, not the spikes. My crews will cut the limb in small pieces or hook it back with a pole prunner and if its large enough it will be rigged away from the lines. It is just stupid to take your chances around high voltage, it always wins.


Good advice. I don't climb utility anymore, don't freeclimb, put my brake on when not cutting, use my steelcore if I cut when I'm rappeling. But, I miss the rush that comes with utility. Not taking chances, but controlled risks (semantics), like pushing off big, overhanging fir branches, cutting with one hand and pushing with the other. My back about six feet from a 25kv three phase. branches about 10'-15' long, right above it. Or fast cutting tops from alders beside a single phase, knowing that they will bounce off it, knowing that if the 020 stalls, I'm dead. Most utility guys push it once in a while, better than drugs, makes you appreciate life, crazy maybe, fun, yes.


----------

